# I want a DSLR!



## wild_linesides

After seeing all of y'alls great pictures using a DSLR, I want one!! I have a 35mm with interchangable lenses, and a cheapie Fuji digital zoom camera, but its gettin' 'bout time to step up to a DSLR. Good thing is, I already have a few lenses I could use on the DSLR, but I am trying to decide on what make I want (within my budget).
Hats off to all y'all's photography! I really enjoy looking at everyone elses photography! Keep 'em comming!


----------



## Smokey

wild_linesides said:


> After seeing all of y'alls great pictures using a DSLR, I want one!! I have a 35mm with interchangable lenses, and a cheapie Fuji digital zoom camera, but its gettin' 'bout time to step up to a DSLR. Good thing is, I already have a few lenses I could use on the DSLR, but I am trying to decide on what make I want (within my budget).
> Hats off to all y'all's photography! I really enjoy looking at everyone elses photography! Keep 'em comming!



I'm with ya.  My birthday is at the end of the month and I've put a request in.  I dont think I can ever be as good as the guys but they have sure put a fire in me to try my hand at photography.


----------



## rip18

Bad news..... if the photo bug bit you real bad, you'll end up wanting ANOTHER body...MORE lenses....etc.

Shoot, I've seen some of the stuff y'all have shared with your point-n-shoots.  Y'all keep 'em coming!


----------



## jason308

Yeah...like Rip said we've seen some great stuff with your point and shoot.....But if you do get into it, like Rip said-it will NEVER stop......Its worse than waterfowling.....


----------



## GlockSpeed31

www.keh.com can be your new camera friend or your wallet's worst enemy!


----------



## Razorback

Which lenses do you have?
Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Minolta etc.
Are the lenses special enough, have the right features or good enough quality to keep on using on your future DSLR?

Timing is good right now;
Canon has new cameras out now 40D, 1DMkIII & 1DSMkIII & the 5D has just been reduced $500 plus cool deals w/ the Canon 9000 &9500 printers.
Nikon has announced the D300 & D3.  D300 should be out later this month & D3 this time next month.
Fuji's S5 Pro has just been reduced $200.
Sony is going to or has announced a new Alpha DSLR-using the Minolta lens mount.
Not sure about Pentax or other DSLRs.

Check out www.dpreview.com for good reviews on DSLRs.  DP also has a cool camera comparison & feature search.

The thing is you don't have to buy the latest & greatest to get good shoots just learn the camera & learn how to get the most out of it~_its not the tool its the user of the tool_.

Razor


----------



## biggtruxx

if i wanted a reasonably priced digital camera with great results what would i buy guy's...... i have always wanted to have a nice camera instead of the cheap ole digicam i have lol....... whats the best out there say in the range of 300 to 500 bucks?


----------



## Razorback

Nikon's D40x Or Canon's Rebel Xti are booth good choices.  The D40x is about to drop in price if it hasn't happened yet.

Razor


----------



## Hoss

Bout everyone Canon, Nikon, Olympus, and Pentax (not sure if Sony gets as low on the entry level DSLRs) have something in the $500 dollar range.  Anyone interested in moving to one of those should spend some time looking at reviews.  http://www.steves-digicams.com/ is also a good site and has forums for brands.  They all have their good points and the choice is tough.  I'd also suggest doing some on line shopping to get some idea of prices and then I'd go to some local camera stores and actually handle the cameras.  Sometimes the difference can be as simple as liking the feel of one better than the other.  If in your search, you have questions about specific cameras, ask away.  We've got a good cross section of cameras being used on here.   
As has been mentioned also, don't count out the point and shoots.  There are some great ones out there and we've got the photos on here to show that folks get great pictures out of em.  

Hoss


----------



## biggtruxx

thanks for the input may go shoppin this weekend


----------



## Ihunt

Just bought my wife a Pentax K20 with 2 lenses.She loves it and it takes great pictures.14.2 megapixal.Pricey but worth it.We have a three year old and I am sure in 15 years I will not remember the price of the camera but I will have tons of great pictures.


----------



## atljohnfe

I have been shooting wildlife with the Nikon D80.  As you know your best opportunity will be at dawn or dusk when the light is low.  It is best to use a fast lens in the f2.8 range.  I have an older Nikor 80-200 f2.8 for low light.  It is heavy glass and more bulky, but will allow you to shoot in lower light. When you crank up the ISO on most digital cameras to allow for lower light, you will get noise (looks like grainy snow all over the photo).  A wider faster lens lets in more light and allows you to shoot in lower light without cranking up the ISO.  If you wanted to go big on the carmera, look into the Nikon D700.  It has the same technology as the more expensive D5 but cost about $2k less.  You can crank up the ISO on those cameras without the same noise problem.  The key for low light will be the fast lens first and then the camera technology.


----------



## cre8foru

Go get it. I few years ago DSLRs were ridiculously priced for your average consumer. Now there are some good ones that are not that bad. Like others said though. Once you get the camera there is always something else you need so be ready for that.


----------



## Capt Gary

It's never ending.....I thought the gun bug was bad. Photo equipment might be even worse.

Hold on to your hat and have fun.


----------



## chesterdawg

*Nikon D80*

I had a Canon Digital Rebel for a few years.
I now have a Nikon D80 and prefer it in everyway.
I've been involved in photography for 35yrs as a professional photographer and printer.
The Nikon has a very solid build quality, larger/brighter viewfinder and much better menus. Be sure to order the Magic Lantern guide for the D80 to get the most out of it:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_1...lantern+nikon+d80&sprefix=magic+lantern+nikon
I buy all my stuff at www.amazon.com or www.bhphoto.com
Be sure to always add an inexpensive UV filter over the lens to protect it from scratches. Its better to replace a cheap filter than an expensive lens.







Steve


----------



## key2hwy

*Nikon*

One thing to remember about the Nikon D40 and D60 is that they won't accept the older Nikkor lenses, like the 80-200 posted about earlier.  Some of these older lenses can be had very reasonably, and are top notch.  You need a D80 or above to take the entire line of Nikkors from all the way back.


----------



## pdsniper

You better watch out photography is adictive,My first digital was an olympus 4040 and my first DSLR was a Nikon D 100 now I shoot a Nikon D3 and I won't even go into how much I have sunk into lenses and other goody's to go along with every thing else


----------



## Capt Gary

Very addictive. I'm just starting and my wish list grows daily.


----------



## leo

> 10-16-2007, 10:51 PM
> wild_linesides
> 
> Guest
> 
> ...........................................................
> 
> I want a DSLR!
> 
> .........................................................
> 
> After seeing all of y'alls great pictures using a DSLR, I want one!! I have a 35mm with interchangable lenses, and a cheapie Fuji digital zoom camera, but its gettin' 'bout time to step up to a DSLR. Good thing is, I already have a few lenses I could use on the DSLR, but I am trying to decide on what make I want (within my budget).
> Hats off to all y'all's photography! I really enjoy looking at everyone elses photography! Keep 'em comming!



WOW some one dug deep for this one, but still some good info and advice


----------



## harley-rider77

I have a Nikon D70S - I love it!


----------



## Capt Gary

I am an old fishing, hunting, shooting, gun nut. Started fooling with camera about 2yrs ago. 
It's awful.....wish I had never started.

You can't quite, everytime you get something new it drives you right to the next item. 
It's never ending and you  get so critical of your photos your never really happy with them.

I love it........just need more time and more money!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Ive got the Canon EOS Rebel dslr. I paid roughly 400$ about 5 months ago and got 2 lenses the 85mm and a 300mm. Ive used the Nikon d3000 which is or was I dunno in the same entry level as my Canon. Both are great..I just think the Canon and its menus are much easier to use. But then again I havnt sat down and researched how to use the Nikons and Im sure there easy when you put time in those. My Canon albeit entry level with Lightroom 3 can put out some pretty awesome pics. For starters id pick one of the entry levels and get a nice editing software and your good to go!! WELCOME TO THE CLUB!! (youll get one trust me hehe)


----------



## Bootknife

*Nikon D90...*

Is a good entry level DSLR. However, its still pricey..Here's a pic of two new family members.


----------



## Razorback

Bootknife said:


> Is a good entry level DSLR. However, its still pricey..Here's a pic of two new family members.



Heck of a first post!!!

Nice shooting sticks.  Now for the camera...meh could have at least bought a Canon.  Just kiddin ya.

From a Canon guy,
Razor


----------



## Bootknife

Oh believe me; I know Cannon is good stuff.  I had to cough up a lung to buy my daughter a D60 for her photo journalism college course,  WT….


----------



## Deadringer

Just bought the wife a Canon T3i for her birthday.  Found it on sale at Costco and came with additional lens.  Seems like a great camera.  Maybe she will let me borrow it to post pictures of the woods and creatures...


----------



## rip18

Yep, that's a great little camera!  Hope you get to use it at least a little bit!


----------



## Milkman

Can I get an up to date recommendation for a good digital camera for general use and distant wildlife photography.

Maybe in the $500 range.  Is the kit below a good setup for what I described above?

Thanks !!!!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CO89GKG...TF8&colid=3NXNY7GOH3OT3&coliid=I3ORNQ9VHWXRH8


----------



## RossVegas

Milkman said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CO89GKG...TF8&colid=3NXNY7GOH3OT3&coliid=I3ORNQ9VHWXRH8



Not a bad starter set, but your going to want a decent zoom lens to do any real outdoor photography.  

I have a Canon Xti, it's an older model, doesn't do video, used CF cards, 10mp.  I have the base lens, a 300mm zoom, and a 28-80 zoom.  the 28-80 has always been my goto lens.  It recently bit the dust, so I've got to buy another. 

I bought this one used off ebay for around $350 4 or 5 years ago.  I've thought about upgrading, but it's still and excellent camera.  Watch Craigslist, I see them on there regularly for 400-600.  If you'll watch, you can find someones complete setup, with all the lenses you'll need.

Once you've used a DSLR, it's hard to go back.  I have a canon point and shoot, that I still carry from time to time, when I don't want to carry the "bigger" camera.  But I prefer my DSLR.  I occasionally get a blurry pic, but this thing will stop action on a dime.


----------



## natureman

I'll throw this into the discussion.  Do you also plan to shoot any video?  The Panasonic GH3 is a decent still camera and superior video camera.  It can be had for about $800.  The m4/3 camera/lens system is very lightweight.  I am currently using its big brother the GH4 and the Panasonic 14-45mm, 45-175mm and Olympus 60mm macro.  With the crop factor the focal length is doubled so the 45-175 becomes 90-350 which isn't bad for wildlife.  From a stills standpoint it is not is the same league as the Canons and Nikons but gives good enough results for my needs.


----------

